# Large lot site preparation for subdivision



## limiteddi (6 mo ago)

I may end up with a contract to do a cleanup and site prep on 1 acre of land. There is grass, weeds, bushes and trees on the lot.

What is the most efficient way to have this done? I will have a crew cutting down trees and digging up tree stomps and hauling I away. I am not sure if It's better to mulch the branches and try to sell/remove it or just load bins and haul away? What about topsoil removal? Would weeds/grass need to be cut down completely and hauled away or leave as is and shave off 6 inch as is and pile on site?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Part of the answer us what does the contract say? 

Branches are usually best copped straight into a truck and hauled off.

Whether to scrape a couple inches off it or not may depend in if there is a use for it as fill, but stumps should be hauled off or burned.

Some if these options should be discussed with the contractor to see what they're looking for.


----------



## limiteddi (6 mo ago)

hdavis said:


> Part of the answer us what does the contract say?
> 
> Branches are usually best copped straight into a truck and hauled off.
> 
> ...


Owner/developer is somewhat clueless and asked for a least expensive option as this is their first project of this size - so is mine. There is no contract/requirement per se, just a need to have the site ready for excavation/staking. I will be quoting Time and Material but before anything i just want to make sure i'm picking an optimized and cost effective route.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

One way to do it would be to use an excavator and dozer together. Push trees over, then lop off the exposed root ball with a chainsaw. Load stumps into a triaxle or local equivalent. Or burn them on site if you can, along with any brush. Logs might be sellable. Or you could bring in a tree grinder. The owner probably doesn't want the topsoil removed, but may want it peeled up and stockpiled. If so, mow it really short, then use the excavator to peel it up and the dozer to push it into a stockpile. That way he has good topsoil on site - buying it back would be expensive. You may as well try to get the rest of the work - building the driveway/road, any cellar holes, etc.

You could do a lot of the work with two men, a chainsaw, a big tractor, and some chains. Whether that would be profitable for you and fast enough for the owner is up to you to determine.

By the way, we like pictures around here.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Does the local AHJ have topsoil requirements for the finished site? Around here it has to be native topsoil or get 1" compost tilled into the top 6".


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Local requirements can be a big deal. Some places here, you could haul off the pile you scrape up if it's a bunch if roots and vegetation with some soil. If you start hauling off soil permanently, they require you to get a mining permit.

It can be hauled off, put through a screening plant, and returned.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Also be sure and check with the local AHJ (Authority Having Jurisdiction) if there are any temporary and long term requirements for erosion control, dust control, etc.. They are often called 'BMP's (Better Management Practices). Lots of places will really hammer you if you don't follow them.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

It's waaay easier to push trees over before cutting off stump. Then strip & chip limbs and smaller trees after cutting off stumps. Chips can be left of user, or hauled off easily to dispose. Limbs not so much. Developer will deal with top soil.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How many trees. 3 or 4, or a small forest worth. 3 inch scrub trees, or 100 foot doug fir?

Pictures would help. An acre isn't very big once you start bringing big equipment into it. It gets very small very fast.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## limiteddi (6 mo ago)

Its got about 20 decent size trees. A lot of bush, shrubs and maybe 10 smaller diameter trees.


----------

